# What to wear to the Interview.



## JDG (24 Sep 2002)

My interview is tomorrow, and I‘m trying to figure out what to wear.

Is a suit pretty much mandatory, or are dress pants and a sweater okay?

Any tips for taking the interview?


----------



## combat_medic (24 Sep 2002)

business casual. shirt and tie is good, don‘t wear a tux, don‘t wear jeans. just be well-dressed, but also reasonable comfortable.


----------



## Pikache (24 Sep 2002)

Wear something not punkish, but not overly formal.
Stay cool and relaxed. It‘s just an interview.
And don‘t lie.


----------



## JDG (24 Sep 2002)

Thanks for responding.

*laugh*  I think it would be hilarious to show up in a tux, complete with cufflinks, bowtie and cumberbun.  

But really, I think I‘ll go with black dress pants and a nice, tasteful sweater.

I have to do everything tomorrow - aptitude test, medical, physical test and interview.  I hope they do the interview before the physical test.  It would be a pain to change out of my nice clothes, get all sweaty, and then change back into them for the interview.

Wish me luck!


----------



## logistik (25 Sep 2002)

Tell me how it goes because I have all mine on saturday.


----------



## combat_medic (25 Sep 2002)

If you‘re doing the physical and medical on the same day, you may want to bring a change of clothes. The interview is a peice of cake, as long as you‘re not racist, sexist, and you don‘t say you want to join the forces so that you can go kill people (believe me, this happens). 

The aptitude test is a cinch, believe mem I‘ve done it twice; once when I got in, and once for a remuster. Just don‘t stress, take your time and think logically. I finished the whole thing, but most people don‘t so don‘t worry about it if you don‘t.

For the medical they‘ll ask you a million questions down to if you‘re taking vitamins or protein supplements.  Do you have any caffeine in your diet, and how much, and at what intervals. They‘ll do a basic eye test, hearing test, strength test, reflexes etc., nothing major. 

The physical is also pretty simple. I did it when I was in really awful shape and still passed. But, they will be taking your blood pressure at several points during the test, so don‘t have any caffeine that day or even the day before, cuz it may influence the results. Also, if you smoke... don‘t smoke that day, for the same reason.

That‘s about it. It‘s not too tough if you keep calm and just do it one thing at a time. Good luck!


----------



## JDG (25 Sep 2002)

Well, I had my aptitude test today and filled out a few forms but the center was shorthanded, so my interview, medical and physical test got postponed until next week!  I was hoping to get it all over with today, but now I have another week to stress over it.  Oh well, c‘est la vie.

I found the aptitude test challenging, but nothing unbearable.  

For anyone who has done the medical, what is the eye exam like?  Do you just have to read from a basic chart, or do you look into a machine like in a driver‘s licence eye exam?


----------



## combat_medic (25 Sep 2002)

it‘s your really basic eye chart thing, cover one eye, read, cover the other eye, read. That‘s it. They‘ll also have you read that colour chart thing to make sure you aren‘t colour blind.


----------



## Littledoe (1 Oct 2002)

How long after submitting your application were contacted for your interview?


----------



## JDG (1 Oct 2002)

I got called 4-5 days after submitting my application.  My appointment was scheduled to take place 3 weeks from that date (actually 4 because it got pushed back a week because they were short-staffed).


----------



## Littledoe (2 Oct 2002)

Wow, here I‘d thought it would take longer.


----------



## logistik (2 Oct 2002)

It took me no fewer than 6 months.


----------



## BestOfTheBest (2 Oct 2002)

The GGFG are starting to recurit this month and i have gave my application papers last month so hope fully they will call soon
yay!


----------



## JDG (4 Oct 2002)

Well, I had my physical/medical/interview today.  Here are my observations:

Physical: The step test was pretty easy, though I couldn‘t help laughing at the great music ("up, two-three, down, two-three....").  Sit-ups and the hand grip test were a breeze, too.  I did 32 sit-ups and passed the squeeze test easily.  Push-ups were challenging.  The guy insisted on very strict form.  Hands have to be in very close to the body (with the thumbs next to your nipples) and you have to come down very far, almost to the ground.  I managed to do 20 (I actually did 26 but a lot didn‘t count.  It was very frustrating.  He would count: "One, Two, Three, Four, Nope, Four, Nope, Five, Six, Seven, Nope.. come down lower, Eight, etc...").

Interview: It was a bit more in-depth than I expected (though that may be because I‘m going in for an officer occupation).  He asked a lot of questions about my past, education, personal characteristics, and even world events).  One thing you should be prepared for; he will ask whether or not you have ever tried drugs.  Be honest.  I admitted that I tried pot a few times, and was a little nervous about it until he told me that it‘s not a big deal, and just about everyone he interviewed has tried it.  Anyway, he said he‘d give me a good recommendation.  On the scale of 0-9, he gave me a 6, which is the highest rating they give for a regular, unskilled person going in for a Officer occupation.  A 9 would be someone who is already a trained, skilled Officer.  7 & 8 would indicate people who already have training in the Reserves, and are trying to switch over to the Regular Forces.

I still need to get a note from my family doctor about a previous sports injury, which should be no problem, and when I get that they‘ll send my file out to Brampton for approval.  If I get approved, I have to go before a selection board in Halifax for more interviews.  If I pass the selection board and am picked, then I go on to basic training.  As things stand right now, I won‘t hear anything more about my application until after Christmas, so I have a fairly long wait to endure.

Well, at least the first step is over with.  With me luck.


----------



## humint (4 Oct 2002)

My interview was the same. Lots on world events, lots on past education (even high school, which was a long time ago for me), and even more on my work experience and how it relates to the military -- especially in terms of leadership. I still have the medical and phys. exams to do., and am hoping my old and ****ty body will get me by. 

For anyone going in to the interview, make sure that you answer everything honestly. There is no point in covering anything up.  

I‘m not too sure what my rating was -- they never mentioned it to me. But, I came away from the interview with the understanding that they are looking for mature, stable, and worldly people.


----------



## patrick666 (4 Oct 2002)

I did the aptitude test about 3 weeks ago and am currently waiting for them to call to inform me of the schedule for medical/physical/interview. But the aptitude wasn‘t too hard, aside from not being able to use a calculator.. I forgot how to do the math problems by writing. Oh well, still passed. Half of it is math though, so if you have trouble with that subject get a tutor or something. I did. Helped a little bit. 

For the interview: I have a suit to wear (jacket, pants, tie, etc..) but is that <b>too</b> formal? maybe just wear the shirt/pants/tie ?

- Patrick


----------



## combat_medic (4 Oct 2002)

shirt pants tie is fine, or even a nice sweater and dress pants. Business casual is fine, and if you‘re doing the physical on the same day as the interview, make sure you bring some workout clothes and shoes with you.


----------



## Littledoe (4 Oct 2002)

That‘s good to know.  Thanks for sharing the information.  I still have to get my application in though.  I‘m nervous as this is such a life changing event, considering I have 2 little kids to consider.


----------



## BestOfTheBest (16 Oct 2002)

I have my interview, medcial, and appt test on oct 30 at 7:30 in the morning!!!!!!!!!!
i can‘t wait


----------



## silverhorse86 (16 Oct 2002)

so tests are all bunched together?


----------



## Pikache (17 Oct 2002)

Not necessarily.

You can schedule your tests on different days, if you so wish.

I did mine on two separate days.


----------



## BestOfTheBest (17 Oct 2002)

For me its me better just to get them all done on one day. but i still have my phscial test to go which i dont when. they will tell probably onces i do my medical and interview and aptt


----------



## badsector (26 Oct 2005)

Well, today I got a call from the CFRC informing me that I have my interview on Wednesday Nov 2nd.  I was wondering if I should wear a suit? Is that over dressing?


----------



## alexpb (26 Oct 2005)

This question has been done to death. You can find your answer by doing a quick search.

However, i will give my own experience.

The interview at the CFRC is like any job interview. You _should_ come dressed appropriately.
When i had my interview i wore dress pants and a dress shirt, and the 5-6 other people there for their interviews/medicals were wearing basically just a tshirt and jeans. Now i looked very over dressed comparing myself to them, but it was an interview and i came dressed appropriately for it.

That's as much of an answer i can give.

Do a search you will  get a lot more input.


----------



## dearryan (26 Oct 2005)

You will not be over dressed.


----------



## FITSUMO (27 Oct 2005)

when I went in to the interview I was wearing suite and tie, and the interviewer thanked me for dressing for the interview, the recuiter was tired of seeing the young ones wearing jeans and track suites.  

dress the part.


----------



## George Wallace (27 Oct 2005)

Was that a furnished or unfurnished suite?   ;D


----------



## Guardian (27 Oct 2005)

I recommend going bare-chested, wearing a kilt, the shrunken heads of the punks who made fun of you on the bus the other day tied around your neck on a hemp cord, a claymore strapped to your back and a kukhri in your belt, and at least half of your face daubed with blue woad war paint.

This will effectively communicate your intrinsic motivation, dedication to the aims of the organization, and your latent aggressiveness, as well as your deep-seated desire to rise above the rest. Plus, the look-cool factor is unbeatable.  8)

Or you can do what I did and meekly wear your cleanest Sears suit to the interview.


----------



## Springroll (27 Oct 2005)

I wore dress slacks and a light sweater, business attire.

Best advice I was ever given was dress like you were working there already. Since you don't have a uniform, wear slacks, dress shirt and a tie.


----------



## FITSUMO (27 Oct 2005)

"Was that a furnished or unfurnished suite? "

when I was wearing it, it was furnished, 

stupid 'e" just snuck in there :-[

embarrassed


----------



## Canuckx5 (27 Oct 2005)

I wore Jeans, a T-Shirt with no sleeves and a sweatshirt ..and I actually had my interview today, but I had to do the fitness and have a medical before hand so nobody hastled me about it.


----------



## Conquistador (27 Oct 2005)

I wore a striped collard shirt, and some nice, clean jeans, only because I had to go right to school after the interview to make a physics test. I feel like I was dressed well for the occasion, but not over-dressed. I'll definitely be wearing a suit when I get sworn in.


----------



## Trinity (27 Oct 2005)

I'd go in uniform

Borrow mine.  Its ok     ;D

They'd love to see that dedication


----------



## boehm (27 Oct 2005)

I did my interview about 5 minutes after my PT test... I was all sweaty and dressed in jogging pants and a t-shirt!


----------



## smithwicks60 (27 Oct 2005)

FITSUMO said:
			
		

> when I went in to the interview I was wearing suite and tie, and the interviewer thanked me for dressing for the interview, the recuiter was tired of seeing the young ones wearing jeans and track suites.
> 
> dress the part.




The same happened to me. I was wearing suite and tie and the recruiter told me that I was a serious and proud recruit. Make sure to shine your shoes. That was the first thing the recruiter spoted on me.


----------



## GO!!! (27 Oct 2005)

You guys are all wrong.

Go out and buy a full set of cbts from an army surplus store - Canadian or otherwise. 

Then buy some 18 hole doc martens, and a sidearm - a gold plated desert eagle will do nicely.

get some body armour, and then cam your face like Kurt Russel in "Soldier"

Walk into the recruiting center brandishing your sidearm, and only speak in grunts and monosyllabic words to the staff.

If they require paperwork, crumple it up and throw it on the floor at their feet - this will demonstrate your disdain for paperwork and further cement your reputation as a "hardcore" troop

If they call security (or the Police) demonstrate your martial arts skills - dont worry, it is all part of the test.

Or you could wear a suit... it is an interview.


----------



## Cabose (28 Oct 2005)

Guardian said:
			
		

> I recommend going bare-chested, wearing a kilt, the shrunken heads of the punks who made fun of you on the bus the other day tied around your neck on a hemp cord, a claymore strapped to your back and a kukhri in your belt, and at least half of your face daubed with blue woad war paint.
> 
> This will effectively communicate your intrinsic motivation, dedication to the aims of the organization, and your latent aggressiveness, as well as your deep-seated desire to rise above the rest. Plus, the look-cool factor is unbeatable.  8)


i think ill do this for my interview what do you guys think my chances are im betting on police  ;D


----------



## Lonepainter (16 Mar 2020)

...

Staff edit for tone, content, inappropriate slur/description.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (16 Mar 2020)

Noob Saibot said:
			
		

> ps   it says we can edit posts? how and where?  mine wont? cause im new?



Welcome to Army.ca. 

You need to read our posting policies and guidelines. 

 https://army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

Your post is inappropriate on many levels. I’ll remove it for you to save you some embarrassment, and as not to degrade the look and tone of our site further.

Staff works hard to maintain a specific level of professionalism on this forum. Your style of posting is best suited elsewhere. However, if you’d like to post informed content, present your thoughts in a constructive and professional manner, and take the time to read thoroughly, then you’re more than welcome to participate.


----------

